# Hey folks guess what..?



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

Hiya folks. Hope your all well! I haven't been around here for awhile but im back now hehe 

Some of you may remember me telling you i bought a Savic Cambridge afew months ago and then we decided not to get another hamster and i was going to sell the cage.

WELL....

Hopefully between now and the weekend we ARE hopefully getting another hammy now 

So i will keep your informed when i get "him" cause we want a boy this time hehe.

Thanks folks!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

bless make sure you post pics of your little boy when you get him


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome back, cant wait to see pics of the newbie when he arrives.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Yay!! New hammie!!


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

no one can resist the lure of an empty cage


----------

